# Mission Oak Gel Stain?



## Scotter (May 31, 2010)

I have a bookcase built of red oak I am trying to figure out what color to stain. Has anyone tried the Rockler Mission Oak Gel Stains (I think they are made by General Finishes)? Pictures would be a bonus.
I keep messing with Minwax stains, but the color just doesn't seem 'deep' enough, if that makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just use commercial lacquer wiping stains. If I need to pop grain, I use NGRs under. If I need to get cute I use shading lacquers and glaze over the stain. I use a commercial vinyl sealer and a catalized lacquer. Everything I finish I can start and finish in one day. The exception might be on an extremely rare occasion, waiting for a glaze to dry. I can even speed those up with a UV oven heater.


----------

